# Handles for Daiwa 47LC's?



## Duckdude (May 23, 2007)

hey guys, years back a buddy of mine had some aftermarket handles for his daiwa 47lc's that were a bit longer than factory. i was wondering if any of you may know where these can be found. they allowed for a lot more power to the reel but i can't seem to find them anywhere. thoughts?


----------



## marty59 (Jul 17, 2007)

Did you check with Tuna Tom (Ludington), he carries a lot of daiwa upgrades. If he doen't have em he may know who does.

m


----------



## zfishman (Dec 21, 2008)

Indeed Tuna Tom has these handles. I believe people refer to them as power handles. Last I knew Tuna was working out of Captain Chuck's.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

zfishman said:


> Indeed Tuna Tom has these handles. I believe people refer to them as power handles. Last I knew Tuna was working out of Captain Chuck's.


Yup, right behind Capt Chucks. Those power handles are much nicer than the little handles that came on the reels.


----------



## Duckdude (May 23, 2007)

do they sell them online? unfortunately i am in central ohio now and while i used to frequent ludington, it is quite a drive now. thanks a lot for the responses though, i've been drawing blanks on other forums


----------



## Duckdude (May 23, 2007)

nevermind i found their site but it doesn't look like the power handles for the sg47's will fit my reqular 47's....keep searching i guess


----------



## marty59 (Jul 17, 2007)

Duckdude said:


> nevermind i found their site but it doesn't look like the power handles for the sg47's will fit my reqular 47's....keep searching i guess


 
Call them! Talk to Pauly.

m


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I bought eight of the large power handles last summer. I didn't like that fact that the nut was centered in the middle of the handle. I just gave them to a guy I know, and for a case of beer, the handles became much longer. He took them to work and had the center hole moved towards the counter weight. Work great !


----------



## Duckdude (May 23, 2007)

ENCORE said:


> I bought eight of the large power handles last summer. I didn't like that fact that the nut was centered in the middle of the handle. I just gave them to a guy I know, and for a case of beer, the handles became much longer. He took them to work and had the center hole moved towards the counter weight. Work great !


did you have the SG's or the regular lc's? i'm not afraid to do a little custom work on them with my dremel if i know they will work out


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I had the Sealine SG47LCA'S that I had done. The guy took the single handles and moved the attachment point closer to the counter weight. It was done at a machine shop that he works at, and it looks just like they came that way. MADE A WORLD OF DIFFERENCE....


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

I know this is an old post, but I’m also looking for longer power handles for my sg47’s

any suggestions?


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

I'll be watching this. I've got a couple GL47LC reels I was going to put up for sale because I don't like the high gear ratio coupled with the short throw handle. Makes it hard to burn in a muskie plug cranking on the reel with the rod still in the holder.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Nobody has installed larger power handles on their Diawa SG47's? I honestly never use my Diawa's because of it and have talked numerous guys out of buying Diawa's because of it. 

Someone must have a fix for this


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Cat Power said:


> Nobody has installed larger power handles on their Diawa SG47's? I honestly never use my Diawa's because of it and have talked numerous guys out of buying Diawa's because of it.
> 
> Someone must have a fix for this





ENCORE said:


> I had the Sealine SG47LCA'S that I had done. The guy took the single handles and moved the attachment point closer to the counter weight. It was done at a machine shop that he works at, and it looks just like they came that way. MADE A WORLD OF DIFFERENCE....


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Any handle with an 8mm x 5mm mounting hole should work. Measure the very top of the driveshaft to be sure. The Daiwa Saltiga handle would probably be a good swap.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

I answered my own question and ordered what I need from Tuna. 4 larger power handles


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Not going to lie, these are nice!!


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

These new power handles are awesome. what a difference!!


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

I installed mine a few weeks ago, they are very nice! Wished I'd done it sooner...


----------

